# Equipment Gear



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

Home Theater:

BenQ 6100 projector
100" Da-Lite screen
Symphonic 20" LCD
Yamaha HTR 5930 AVR
Dish VIP 622 HD/DVR
Sony DVP-N550P DVD (soon to be HD-DVD)
Polk Audio LS90's
Polk Audio CS350
Paradigm Atoms
Definitive Technology Powerfield 12 sub
Yamaha YST-SW150 sub

Living Room:

LG 42" PC3D Plasma
Yamaha HTR5930 AVR
Dish vip 211 HD reciever
Sony DVP-NS75H HDMI DVD
Polk Audio RM 6750 Sub/Sat speaker system


----------

